# Trazando Rumbos en Cerdeña



## anilandro (May 20, 2010)

Hola chicos

He añadido a mi web dos nuevas páginas de la serie "Trazando Rumbos en Cerdeña", sobre una vuelta por mar que realizamos a esta isla mediterránea hace algunos años, y que ahora me he decidido a colgar en internet.

Constará de 8 partes, de las que por el momento he publicado la I y la II

Parte I : http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/07000-trazando-rumbos-01
Parte II : http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/07001-trazando-rumbos-02

Un saludo a todos


----------



## anilandro (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola a todos  He añadido a mi web tres nuevas páginas de la serie Trazando Rumbos en Cerdeña, correspondientes a las partes III, IV y V.   Parte III, Las Bocas del Viento : http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/07002-trazando-rumbos-03  Parte IV, La Costa Esmeralda : http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/07003-trazando-rumbos-04  Parte V, Buscando el Sur : http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/07004-trazando-rumbos-05  Un saludo


----------



## anilandro (Jun 14, 2010)

He añadido a mi web la Sexta Parte de "Trazando Rumbos en Cerdeña", en la dirección:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



  http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/07005-trazando-rumbos-06  Un saludo a todos


----------



## anilandro (Jun 17, 2010)

He colgado en la web la VII y penúltima etapa de "Trazando Rumbos en Cerdeña", en este caso titulada "Las Islas de los Genoveses"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  La dirección de enlace es:http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/07006-trazando-rumbos-07  Saludos a todos


----------



## anilandro (Jun 17, 2010)

He colgado en mi web la octava y última parte de Trazando Rumbos en Cerdeña, llamada La Costa de Poniente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  La dirección de enlace es: http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/07007-trazando-rumbos-08  Un saludo a todos


----------

